# Sung to the tune of my baloney has a first name



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Sing this like the Oscar Mayer song,,,,,,

my body guard has a first name,,,

It's S-M-I-T-H

My body guard has a second name it's W-E-S-S-O-N

Because Smith and Wesson has a way with B-A-d -G-U-y and -S 

Man,,,,,, I got to quit drinking and getting high this early in the day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Sing this like the Oscar Mayer song,,,,,,
> 
> my body guard has a first name,,,
> 
> ...


Hilarious!

Budget,

Tell us the story about your avatar picture...I assume that's your car pulled over by the Police? Whats the story behind it?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> Budget,
> 
> Tell us the story about your avatar picture...I assume that's your car pulled over by the Police? Whats the story behind it?


That's a 87 mph in a 65,,,,,,, I should have done like Taco Bell and ran for the border. 
I was on my way to Summit racing in Ohio. 600 mile round trip

That car still had Power Steering, Air and Cruz control. Was a project. 
That thing would fly

Mad Max had nothing on me 

For the juice (notorious oxide) Just point it in the right direction and hold on


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> That's a 87 mph in a 65,,,,,,, I should have done like Taco Bell and ran for the border.
> I was on my way to Summit racing in Ohio. 600 mile round trip
> 
> That car still had Power Steering, Air and Cruz control. Was a project.
> ...


:encouragement:


----------

